

HTML5: Anchor Content, Not Anchor Text - kristiankh
http://baymard.com/blog/anchor-content-not-text

======
butterfly32
I've seen surprisingly few news sites doing this.

Google's new search-preview-thing is somewhat along the same lines, although
it doesn't actually take you to the same content as the other links.

